# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام با مدرک کاردانی

## pegahmht

سلام دوستان
من  با مدرک کاردانی میخولم ثبت نام کنم 
ولی بعضی  از گزینه ها رو شک دارم  که چی رو باید انتخاب کنم از سنجش هم پرسیدم هنوز جواب ندادن میترسم دیر بشه 

سال اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی؟ باید برای کاردانی رو بزنم؟

دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل ؟  2 تا گزینه داره پیش دانشگاهی  و نظام  قدیم من کدوم میشم؟

کد بخش محل اخذ پیش؟ باید برای کاردانی رو بزنم؟

چون این گزینه ها ستاره دار هستن حتما باید پر بشن

ولی معدل کاردانی و پیش جدا هستن  و  یکیش باید پر بشه ولی نمیدونم برای گزینه های بالایی چرا برای کاردانی انتخابی نذاشتن!

----------


## pegahmht

یعنی کسی نمیتونه یه  راهنمایی بکنه!!!

----------


## JavADiiI74

عاقا خودش داره میگه معدل پیش! کد بخش اخذ پیش! خو اگه کاردانی میخواس میگفت معدل کاردانی! خو نمیخواد دیه!  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## JavADiiI74

شما الان قطعا پیش دانشگاهی نیستی! یعنی فارغ التحصیلی! حالا عایا نظام قدیم درس خوندی؟! یعنی قبل سال 84؟!  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## pegahmht

وقتی پر کردن این فیلدها ضروریه یعنی نمیشه خالی بذارم

مشکل منم دقیقا همینه که هر جا گزینه پیش دانشگاهی باید به جاش اطلاعات کاردانی رو قرار بدم یا نه

----------


## JavADiiI74

آخه برادر من منم حرفم همینه!! وقتی پیش دانشگاهی میخواد چرا اصرار داری کاردانی بزنی؟!! :Yahoo (13):

----------


## pegahmht

> شما الان قطعا پیش دانشگاهی نیستی! یعنی فارغ التحصیلی! حالا عایا نظام قدیم درس خوندی؟! یعنی قبل سال 84؟!



شامل هیچ کدوم نمیشم چون نه قبل سال 84  محسوب میشم

و نه پیش دانشگاهی گذروندم چون با مدرک کاردانی ثبت نام کردم

----------


## pegahmht

خب آخه مگه  من مدرک پیش دارم که اطلاعات پیش دانشگاهی رو وارد کنم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## JavADiiI74

معدل کاردانیتو بزن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## only messi

منم مثل توبامدرك كارداني ثبت نام كردم فقط مشكل من كد محل اخد پيش كه واجبه پرش كني
درمورد
دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل ؟  2 تا گزینه داره پیش دانشگاهی  و نظام  قدیم من کدوم میشم؟ نبايد چيزي روبزني

----------


## pegahmht

> منم مثل توبامدرك كارداني ثبت نام كردم فقط مشكل من كد محل اخد پيش كه واجبه پرش كني
> درمورد
> دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل ؟  2 تا گزینه داره پیش دانشگاهی  و نظام  قدیم من کدوم میشم؟ نبايد چيزي روبزني


شما چطوری این قسمت خالی گذاشتین( دانش اموز یا فارغ التحصیل) چون  ستاره داره حتما باید یه گزینه انتخاب بشه

تازه سال اخذ مدرک پیش هم که ستاره دار نبود الان رفتم  خالی گذاشتم  ولی موقع ثبت خطا گرفت که باید این فیلد هم پر بشه 

احتمالا باید هر جا که پیش دانشگاهی ما به جاش اطلاعات کاردانی قرار بدیم چون مدرک ما معادل پیش محسوب میشه

----------


## maryam.23

> سلام دوستان
> من  با مدرک کاردانی میخولم ثبت نام کنم 
> ولی بعضی  از گزینه ها رو شک دارم  که چی رو باید انتخاب کنم از سنجش هم پرسیدم هنوز جواب ندادن میترسم دیر بشه 
> 
> سال اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی؟ باید برای کاردانی رو بزنم؟
> 
> دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل ؟  2 تا گزینه داره پیش دانشگاهی  و نظام  قدیم من کدوم میشم؟
> 
> کد بخش محل اخذ پیش؟ باید برای کاردانی رو بزنم؟
> ...


اگه فنی بودی فکر میکنم معدل کاردانیت واسه پیش حساب میشه !!! راحترین کارم پرسیدن از سنجشه ! تنها معدل مهم واسه تو سال سومه تازه اگه نهایی بود ! و پیشم اگه چند تا درستو کشوری دادی مهم میشه در غیر اینصورت مهم نیست اصلا

----------


## محجوبه

منم دقیقا مشکل شمارو دارم. سنجشم خودش نمیدونه. بهم یه شماره تلفن داده که هیچکی جواب نمیده.  :Yahoo (2):   شما چیکار کردین. توروخدا اگه میدونین بگین. اون قسمتو که که نمیشه خالی گذاشت اخه . من نه نظام قدیمم نه پیش دارم. فقط کاردانی دارم.

----------

